
Ask HN: What companies are doing work related to scientific computing? - saintdako
I&#x27;m about to graduate with my Bachelor&#x27;s degree in mathematics and I&#x27;m looking for companies that are do more research-oriented work, like making use of GPGPU programming. (I&#x27;m also looking for positions related to web development and data science, so I&#x27;m not limiting myself by any means, just curious!)
======
T-A
Here's a fun recent link:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYA0f6R5KAI&t=46m26s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYA0f6R5KAI&t=46m26s)

Plenty more options to explore in the links under the video, starting from
[http://www.gputechconf.com/](http://www.gputechconf.com/)

Then there is NVIDIA's CUDA Zone with lists like
[http://www.nvidia.com/object/gpu-applications-
domain.html](http://www.nvidia.com/object/gpu-applications-domain.html)

------
buildops
Check out Ceemple [http://ceemple.com/](http://ceemple.com/) Accelerates
scientific community (think of it as a faster way to do scientific prototyping
over MATLAB)

------
ams6110
Universities.

